# Certificate of fiscal residency: "NIF" for UK (and US) income payers?



## geological (Jan 18, 2019)

On the AT portal you can at least start the process for generating fiscal residency certificates. One puzzle though is how one should complete the NIF box in respect of foreign payers of income (and intermediaries). Is it OK to leave it blank? If not how does one find the appropriate number (VAT?) for the UK Pension Service? Some UK pension providers give a tax reference, should that be used instead of a VAT number? I guess many on here will have gone down this road before and found solutions. If so, I would very much appreciate it if they shared their experience here. Thanks.


----------

